# Coyote



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We headed down to my lease to bait and to check all my stands to make sure they are ready for 11/08. I opened the gate and pulled into the field. I look across the field to find a coyote standing in the back looking at me.

I pulled up the emergency brake and opened the door. I figured he would be gone by the time I got my 17 hmr out of the tool box. Much to my surprise he was still standing there. I loaded the gun and rested it across the door. He stood broadside around 100 yards. He hauled a$$ when I poped him. He ran up in the thicket. I drove over to where he stood and I decided to leave him up in the thicket. I thought it would be a bad idea to track a coyote in a pine thicket. He was huge. I really did not want to run up on him alive in that kind of brush. 

Darin


----------



## subdude (Mar 18, 2008)

I've had deer chased away from three different stands by coyotes this season. Couldn't get a good shot at any of them. Starting to piss me off.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

was hunting this property this past saturday and didnt see sh!t all day but a coyote, couldnt get a shot off on it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Those bastards will howl all around me but will not show themselves. The deer do not seam to pay them any attention.

Darin


----------

